# Music?



## AlexXD

I've found that listening to music from my pre-DP life tends to ease the fog slightly... anyone else notice this?


----------



## mazou

I haven't really thought about it. But I will give it a try. Thanks for the great suggestion.


----------



## bob26104

I've been trying to figure out if this thing I am in is the same numbness I read here. I guess this gives me my answer as I was just thinking how the only time I feel...different...or anything, is with the music I used to love.


----------



## mulder

I haven't been here for a long time, not that I ever posted here much.

I DJ'd and wrote music for a living before my DR came on 5 years back. Today, I got a message from another DJ / Producer who also has DP / DR. He's had it longer than me. There are differences. He says he never found the DP / DR affected his music production although DJing is really hard. He still goes off around the country and to other countries DJing, which is amazing to me.

My experience was completely different though. After 6 months of DR I couldn't get excited about new music anymore. This might have been because I realised I couldn't cope with DJing, that I was going to loose my main source of income and so I had to write more tunes. This didn't work, I put all my effort into tunes and they mostly came out a bit weird, sometimes really crazy. It completely affected music for me. I even stopped listening to all music at home. When I did listen, it was to old music that I used to love and I found that I still did. Also, though, I found that old music that I hadn't heard before could be really good to me. Weird, huh?

Now, my DR has backed off a bit, I don't have it really bad like I used to although it's still 24/7. I've found a new style of music that mimics an old style of music and I can get along with it just fine when I'm really focussed. I'm writing music again, and have even had stuff released.

So, In a nutshell, yes I totally understand what you are saying. For some people DP/DR can affect their taste in music so that they only like old music that they used to listen to before they got ill and it can make you feel a little bit like your old self again too. Do bear in mind though, that a lot of today's music is utter pants anyway, so is it really surprising :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Cathal_08

yes musis is the one thing that helps me through this, before i got it music was my favorite thing in the world!!!
unfortunately DP affects my abililty to playing any instuments which sucks but i love music  
we should set up somwere that we can just talk about and share are interest in music!


----------



## larry412

Nothing better for DP DR than music. Clear jah mind.


----------



## peachy

i've found that the new coldplay cd, viva la vida, is exceptionally good at pulling you out of fog. give it a try.


----------



## hurricane12

how can you guys listen to music my i hear everything low and i cant really get into the feeling of the music.


----------



## stager

Yea I found that music did same thing to me


----------



## peachy

i think you have to meet music halfway with this one. if you're completely stuck in a fog and part of you isn't ready to come out, then obviously music isn't going to do a shit thing. but if you are willing to take a step out and start living your life, music can be an extra nice boost that really seems to help.


----------



## Robsy

I have a massive music appreciation, but I find that because i live in my headso much, it takes me places, far aaaaway! Usually this is a good thing, but when you are dp'd all you want is reality again so i hate living in my head more.

Love the shins though....and Mazzy star....Ooooh and the verve - bittersweet symphony, dp or no dp that song always uplifts me


----------



## peachy

omg my very favorite band is the shins. and bittersweet symphony, i have no words to explain that song, very good one indeed.


----------



## Robsy

yay i loooove the shins!! Zach braff introduced me to them in my fav film "the garden state" a must see for anyone that hasnt seen it!!


----------



## peachy

are you kidding me? that's my favorite film too. who are you?? geez :shock: lol
i take it you are probably a zach braff fan as well?


----------



## Guest

Jazzstep


----------



## hurricane12

you know whats weird ever since i got dp everytime i listen to music it gets stuck in my head for days and i can hear it so clearly in my mind


----------



## cyberafrica

I slowly am regaining reality, and from being a person who has always loved and played music, when I first got DP/DR, I did not even listen to music. But now, that "feeling" when you hear music which resonates with ones soul, is slowly coming back, and I find myself listening to music more often now. Soon I will get back to playing the guitar and keyboard.

Maybe, an expert can look at music therapy as part of a holistic healing process for us DP/DR'd, to bring ones emotions back, or bring us back from the dissociative feeling...???

It is well documented that music therapy is used to affect different parts of the brain. It is also associated with a decrease in depression, improved mood, and a reduction in state anxiety. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_therapy

So music is definitely a healer!

CyberA


----------



## Robsy

Yes im guilty of owning all of his films, are you female? maybe we are twins! Or share the same dreams/insights, awesome. Tell me more about you!


----------



## peachy

female i am! haha but i never know how to answer "tell me more about you". must be the dp, loss of ego, or something. do you have a facebook?


----------



## Robsy

yes yes i do

ha robyn travers - add me! xx


----------



## letsgetbetter

I'd love to be listening to more music but I get tinnitus, a low gushing sound in my right ear so I have to have it really quiet.

I play guitar and actually it really helps me feel connected. I can feel when I look out the window whilst I play that I'm feeling more normal. But I always get tinnitus afterwards for a while so I tend not to play much.

I'm also sensitive to noises sometimes, so they feel like they go right through my head and make me jumpy. Happens less and less though now as I'm getting closer to full recovery. I can't wait to be writing and recording again.


----------



## Cathal_08

radiohead are great to help you with DP, thier album in rainbows, ok computer, the bends, etc.
any music really, reggae, jazz, soul is brilliant!
watever your into


----------



## Robsy

i love radiohead  they do make me wallow in it though haha.

i agree reggae and soul, also heck out mazzy star and cat power, very nice


----------



## Clarity

music helps me express myself and it's great to find a band/songwriter that seems to know exactly what your going through. I LOVE the Shins, The Verve (the drugs don't work!) and Radiohead!

Great depression music (or relaxing): team sleep, ELLIOT SMITH, Nick Drake, some Radiohead, shins, Peter Gabriel
Great feel-good music: Jack Johnson, Pavement, 311, Built to Spill, Dave Mathews, Modest Mouse, Smashing Pumpkins(siamese dream prefferably)
Great Frustration music: Sonic Youth, The Pixies, Violent Femmes, NIN

... to name a few of my favorites...


----------



## peachy

you guys sure do have some good taste in musik


----------



## Robsy

Yes, I loveeeeeeeee all those bands!!!

I also like the lemonheads!!!!!!!! Please check out Mazzy Star


----------



## peachy

will do. i've only heard one mazzy star song.


----------



## AlexXD

cyberafrica said:


> I slowly am regaining reality, and from being a person who has always loved and played music, when I first got DP/DR, I did not even listen to music. But now, that "feeling" when you hear music which resonates with ones soul, is slowly coming back, and I find myself listening to music more often now. Soon I will get back to playing the guitar and keyboard.
> 
> Maybe, an expert can look at music therapy as part of a holistic healing process for us DP/DR'd, to bring ones emotions back, or bring us back from the dissociative feeling...???
> 
> It is well documented that music therapy is used to affect different parts of the brain. It is also associated with a decrease in depression, improved mood, and a reduction in state anxiety. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_therapy
> 
> So music is definitely a healer!
> 
> CyberA


Yeah, I've noticed this.

After getting a bunch of music from a friend (and, of course, listening to it) I've noticed a drop in my DP symptoms.

But the thing with my DP was that music could always bring back emotions. My emotions were never fully dampened, I think, and only partially, so this might explain that.


----------



## pandabeartare

I've had DP since I was six. The only thing that I can feel most relazed and in a world of my own other than DP is with music. The best band and my favorite band that helps me with my DP is Animal Collective. It's just as weird as having DP and that's why it's so beautiful!


----------



## Robsy

since you were 6??? gees, thats awful, but you know u can still get better right!

id somethig happen? if its too personal dont answer!!!

x


----------



## AntiSocial

Army of the Pharaohs and the demigodz.


----------



## Cathal_08

Robsy said:


> i love radiohead  they do make me wallow in it though haha.
> 
> i agree reggae and soul, also heck out mazzy star and cat power, very nice


I just started listening to Cat Power, have her album "the greatest", love it, shes got an amazing voice


----------



## Robsy

yes, she has a sexy voice doesnt she?

If you like her, you will also love, Mazzy Star, Lisa Mitchell ! x


----------



## peachy

listen to lisa loeb's firecracker cd!


----------



## SistA HazeL

Music is the only thing that reconnects me to reality.
Pity, I couldn't do continue with it as a career because of everything that happened in the past.
But yeah, Music is good for the soul.

I listen to a lot of classical, hip-hop and reggae. Some goth and dark metal.
I play the piano, some guitar and some drums (playing bongos is apparently good therapy).


----------



## AlexXD

Wow, this thread got a lot bigger then I had anticipated!

Personally, the stuff that helps my DP is Franz Ferdinand, some My Chemical Romance, and the Ting Tings. Also a lot more, but it would take too long to list them all. But I think that the two senses that have the strongest effect on DP or DR are sound (music) and smell. Like, does anyone ever catch some smell which is so strong it almost cuts through the DP, and brings you back to an older time?


----------



## peachy

yes. smells make it all better!


----------



## AlexXD

Haha, isn't THAT the truth.


----------



## voidvoid

The album "Explosions In The Sky - The Earth Is Not A Cold Dead Place" is just about as therapeutic as it gets. I always feel a bit better when I listen to Explosions In The Sky or Sigur Ros. Or VNV Nation obviously.

Here?s a downloadlink for "Explosions In The Sky - The Earth Is Not A Cold Dead Place"

http://rapidshare.com/files/147289750/exp.zip.html


----------



## Miniskinny

Hey guys,
I definitely agree that music helps significantly when dealing with Depersonalization. I have found that I can play guitar with less inhibition now that I have these symptoms. I find Dark Side of the Moon to be a good album to listen to---I enjoy the specific part, "Breeaathe--Breathe in the air---Don't be afraid to care" and that whole verse, kind of re-connects me with my own feelings.
-Mini


----------



## anonomatt

Music has been a life saver for me too. I bought some good quality in-ear headphones, and listened to a lot of "hollow sort of drumming" (that's as far as my musical jargon will take me). To be specific Air and Thom Yorke. if that makes any sense, and it def brought something back. Got the mind working again, a bit.


----------



## Robsy

ive been listening to air everyday now.

x


----------



## Jelly_Boo

I listen to music I used to listen to when I was little. It sometimes makes me sad but at least feeling sad is better than feeling nothing. Also I sometimes listen to the radio on a night on my headphones and little 80's stereo and although it makes me feel kinda lonely when no one else is awake in my house, at least there are some people awake at that time.


----------



## Cathal_08

anonomatt said:


> Music has been a life saver for me too. I bought some good quality in-ear headphones, and listened to a lot of "hollow sort of drumming" (that's as far as my musical jargon will take me). To be specific Air and Thom Yorke. if that makes any sense, and it def brought something back. Got the mind working again, a bit.


in-ear earphones are the best, thom yorke is class aswell, luv Radoihead


----------



## MrEggsalad

Music goes one of two ways:

Music helps me and it lets me semi-feel for a little bit

Music enriches the experience and makes the dp just feel less sucky overall.

I have music playing pretty much 24/7, so just depending on how I am doing at that moment depends how it will affect me.


----------



## Rein

Lol if i must listen to pre-dp music i must listen to the spice girls :shock:


----------



## SistA HazeL

Michael Jackson!!


----------



## Conjurus

As I've said in other posts, my memory is horrid- yet when I listen to music I havnt heard for years I can sing right along with it. I can hear a song and remember where I was when I first heard it and what I was doing in life. Music to me is a portal to my past and keeps my life together better than anything. Music to me is freedom.


----------



## 106473

if you like punk rock i stared a page

https://www.wireclub.com/chat/room/punk_rock_time


----------

